# [Closed] Maple crafting Western-style Stone + Magical Dresses @ Ables + Leif (Holly)



## zenni (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello fam!

The Able Sisters have Magical Dresses in stock, and some cool accessories!




 



Feel free to talk to Leif as well.

A few rules:
*✈ Please leave through the AIRPORT. ✈
 No picking flowers, please! *
You are more than welcome to shake some fruit trees and take fruit that you need.

Leave a message here with your name and island and I will PM the Dodo!​


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to come for the DIY please! Artio of Ursa Major


----------



## zenni (Apr 23, 2020)

ProfessorMiku said:


> I'd love to come for the DIY please! Artio of Ursa Major



Hey someone just quit and she's not crafting anymore


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 23, 2020)

aw shoot. Thanks anyway!


----------

